# Happy Mother's Day Hedgie Moms (and Dads)!



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say...

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!*

To all you hedgehog mommys (and Daddys)! Although your hedgehogs may not seem that appreciative, just remember deep below those quills (sometimes deep deep deep below :lol: ) they secretly appreciate all the loving and caring and spoiling and worrying that you do for them   

And now here's some random, and slightly odd but cute hedgie mother's day cards and pictures! :lol:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Awww, that last picture! <33333


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

awww so precious  Hope you have a Happy Mothers Day too


----------

